# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  الكتاب المقدس حرم زواج المطلقين

## فهد

*                                             الكتاب المقدس حرم زواج المطلقين 
*كتب ـ أشرف صادق‏:‏ 


أكد البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية معلقا علي الحكم بإلزامه بالتصريح للمطلقين بالزواج للمرة الثانية قائلا‏:‏ نحن لايلزمنا أحد إلا تعاليم الانجيل فقط. 
 وحكم المحكمة هو حكم مدني والزواج يقوم به رجل دين فهو عمل ديني تحكمه قواعد الدين كما جاء في أكثر من آية صريحة في الكتاب المقدس وهو تحريم زواج المطلقين وبخاصة المذنب‏.‏
وقال البابا في محاضرته مساء أمس الأول‏:‏ بالإسكندرية يوجد في الزواج المسيحي ما يحدد بيانات الزوج أو الزوجة هل هو بكر ام أرمل أم مطلق فإن كان مطلقا يحول امره للمجلس الاكليريكي ولايستطيع اي كاهن ان يزوجه من غير تصريح واذا قام بتزويجه يجرد من رتبته الكهنوتية والبابا وظيفته ان يكون امينا علي تعاليم الكتاب المقدس فإن كان الالزام حسب المحكمة فليتزوج هذا الشخص بعيدا عنا فليتزوج مدنيا او في طائفة أخري وان تزوج بخداع مرة ثانية‏(‏ لاتسمح له ان يدخل كنيستنا‏.‏
وقد أرسي الاسلام قاعدة هامة إن أتاك أهل الذمة فاحكم بينهم بما يدينون فأي كتاب يحكم في قضيته حسب دينه‏,‏ فنحن نطلب من القضاة ان ينفذوا الشريعة الاسلامية إذا أرادوا التصالح مع الكنيسة وتحدث البابا عن لائحة‏38‏ المعمول بها في دوائر القضاء وقال ان هذه اللائحة استخدمت اسبابا غير تعاليم الكتاب المقدس في الزواج والطلاق وقد اعترض عليها البابا مكاريوس الثالث والبابا كيرلس السادس وهو أنه‏(‏ لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا‏)‏ وقد تم تصحيح هذا الوضع من المجلس الملي الحالي ونطالب باصدار القانون الخاص للأحوال الشخصية للمسيحيين وهو يكون حسب حكم الله نفسه وقد اجتمعت كل كنائس مصر ووافقت علي هذا القانون وكلهم اقروا‏(‏ انه لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا وما جمعه الله لايفرقه انسان‏).‏

----------

